# Flatout 2 + Controller?



## dr4g00n (24. April 2010)

Hey ..
Ich habe eben ein Controller (Gamepad) von nem Kumpel bekommen
un wollte damit Flatout 2 zocken aber irgendwie kann ich in den Optionen nicht von Tastatur auf Controller umstellen 
Ich habe mir schon ein Treiber runterladen un bei Windows Gerätemanager steht das er funktonier.

Scsi/Raid controller  
ALi SATA/Raid Controller (m5289)

Habe es eben mal bei 4x4 evo2 Probiert .. hat auch nicht Funktinoert habe das gefühl das ich bei der Instalation etwas falsch gemacht habe..
Hatte dort nur die die im Hauptordner liegende exe (setup) geklickt




Ich danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## midnight (25. April 2010)

Also die Controller die du da auflistest sind keine Gamecontroller (=

Was für ein Controller ist das denn genau?

so far


----------

